# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  Nokia x3-02 solition

## mohamed73

*Nokia x3-02 Touch screen problem ( not working ) and Solution*

----------


## mohamed73

_Nokia x3-02 keypad problem (not working), flexible ways and solution_.

----------

